# Vintage Garnet Revolution II amp for sale on Ebay



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Vintage Garnet Revolution II amp for sale on Ebay. North York, local pickup only. 4 days left, bid is $9.99

Please, someone buy it!

2 x 6V6, tremelo & reverb, single 12". It's like the Garnet version of a Deluxe reverb. They were really nice amps.

Am I allowed to post a link? I have no connection to the seller, and I can't buy cause I'm not local. :confusion:

http://Vintage Garnet Revolution II amp for sale on Ebay

If it's a bad thing I've done, just tell me and I'll make the link go away.

link #2 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-1970...Reserve-/121315373474?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got it on my watch list.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That link doesn't work, can't seem to find any such amp on ebay?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-1970...ube-Guitar-Amplifier-No-Reserve-/121315373474


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Spaceman Music in Ottawa has some vintage Garnet and Traynor amps

http://spacemanmusic.com/Amps/New+Arrivals/


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Spaceman Music in Ottawa has some vintage Garnet and Traynor amps
> http://spacemanmusic.com/Amps/New+Arrivals/


…and theirs probably work, unlike the ebay one!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If anyone is really interested in one of these, I have one that I am not using all that much. I wasn't really looking to sell it because it is an amazing amp. My is the "newer" model with front facing controls, but pretty much the same. 

TG


----------

